# Need a plow for 08 Tundra



## snowlover4u2 (May 27, 2009)

I have a 08 tundra double cab and am looknig for a plow. Dont know much about plows but I have plowed in Colorado before. How much could I expect to pay for a decent plow and what brands do you all reccomend. My warranty is up and I have extra springs front and back.

Thanks Guys


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

fisher, snoway, boss, meyer. I think meyer is big in your area. That truck cant handle that much of a plow, look for something along the lines of a 7.5 foot poly blade....and of course, get timbrens


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

I run 3 2008 tundras. I use snoway 29T. They were bought last year and I think with installation they were right around 5 grand. Hope this helps the tundras are amazing in the snow!!! And dont listen to anyone on here who gives you trouble for owning one. They dont know about the truck unless they drive one. Good Luck!!


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh and you do not need timbrens if you get the snoway 29T poly 7.5 foot plow. It is perfect for it!!!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Snoway no longer produces the 29T. The distributors still have a few in limited sizes at bargain prices. The 8 foot 29 series is still available (this season at least) and is a good match for your vehicle.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

western hts possible?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The Fisher HT would be nice. I think I would take that over the Fisher SD. It's lighter, has the steeper cutting edge like the X & XV. And you can lock the blade down for backdragging.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

2COR517;784920 said:


> The Fisher HT would be nice. I think I would take that over the Fisher SD. It's lighter, has the steeper cutting edge like the X & XV. And you can lock the blade down for backdragging.


Sort of a copy of the Snoway with true Hyd. Down pressure.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Too bad you wern't a bit closer

$3100 would get you this beauty!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

basher;784929 said:


> Sort of a copy of the Snoway with true Hyd. Down pressure.


The website doesn't indicate you can actually push down, though I wonder why they didn't do that. It says you can "lock the blade down", or something like that, for better backdragging.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

2COR517;784994 said:


> The website doesn't indicate you can actually push down, though I wonder why they didn't do that?


 Two words, patent infringement. They would if they could, but they're just getting ready for now.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

2COR517;784994 said:


> The website doesn't indicate you can actually push down, though I wonder why they didn't do that. It says you can "lock the blade down", or something like that, for better backdragging.


The DD lock down system stops the blade from floating over the pile but makes no allowances for changing contour. You can not "push down," Snoway owns the patent on DP. DD bought blizzard for the direct lift technology as much as the expanding wings. they are all positioning themselves for the expiration of Snoways patents.


----------

